
The Stony Brook Algorithm Repository - espeed
http://algorist.com/algorist.html
======
acconrad
I just audited this class. One thing to note about this repository is that it
usually (not always) includes the odd solutions to the problems in the book.
And they _aren 't_ verified by Prof. Skiena, so it would be advised to run the
programs locally to verify they actually operate as expected.

